# Temi poche cose



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2015)

Il paziente disse al suo dottore: “Dottore, sono dominato dalla paura, e la paura ha portato via tutta la gioia di vivere.” “Qui nel mio ufficio, c’è un topo che rosicchia i miei libri,” disse il dottore. “Se mi dispero per il topo, esso si nasconderà, e non farò nient’altro nella vita che cercarlo. Invece, ho messo tutti i miei libri preferiti in un posto sicuro, e gli permetto di mangiare alcuni degli altri. In questo modo, continua ad essere solo un topo, e non un mostro. Temi poche cose, e concentra tutta la tua paura su quelle – cosicché possa essere coraggioso nell’affrontare le situazioni importanti.”*PACOELHO*FAVOLE FILOSOFICHE*


----------

